# Changing radius



## JonF (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Folks! I'm thinking of getting a new fret job on my US-made '57 re-issue strat. I thought I would also get the neck re-radiused while I'm at it as well. Right now it has small frets and a 7.25" radius. I'd prefer around a 9.5" radius and narrow jumbo (e.g., Dunlop 6105). Is it possible to have a neck re-radiused... or is it best to leave it with the original radius? Thanks!

- jonathan


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

with a new radius...might need to get the neck completely refinished basicaly. 

I would personnaly get another neck done with your personnal Specs and leave the original one alone. if you Mess with it, you are loosing any value your guitar as realy for now. 

A good Strat maple neck, from musikraft for exemple, will cost 200$ not finished. you can finish it yourself surely. trueoil if VERY easy to do and looks very good.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

al3d said:


> with a new radius...might need to get the neck completely refinished basicaly.


 Why? If it's a rosewood fretboard you are only doing the surface.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

If its a maple neck - you can still do just the surface. I know, because I did exactly this to the neck on my 52' reissue.

You can carefully pull the frets, mask off the edges/sides/back of the neck and re radius/refret and then refin the board only. Its an easy job to lightly blend/sand the finish along the edges.

If its a RW board than its even easier as the above post suggested.

AJC


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I've only used a sanding block with a radius to level frets (draw a line dead center at the top of the block and make sure it slides straight along the neck while you sand), but I would imagine what you're looking to do is a job best left to a luthier if your guitar has fret-binding.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> He already told you its a '57 Fender Reissue ... so why are we talking rosewood and binding?
> 
> What you are after, Jon, is simple, real simple. Dont let anyone complicate it.


I assumed because it was a 57' it would be maple. I agree - its not a hard job.

And for the record, I absolutely despise all the comments on the various forums regarding "hurting resale"... do we all buy guitars in hopes of turning a profit or do we buy them to PLAY?! And customising a guitar's feel to suit our tastes is like getting a pair of ill fitting pants tailored - it just feels better.

Get the board done to your preference, and play the guitar. Thats what it is all about! :rockon2:

AJC


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

ajcoholic said:


> I assumed because it was a 57' it would be maple. I agree - its not a hard job.
> 
> And for the record, I absolutely despise all the comments on the various forums regarding "hurting resale"... do we all buy guitars in hopes of turning a profit or do we buy them to PLAY?! And customising a guitar's feel to suit our tastes is like getting a pair of ill fitting pants tailored - it just feels better.
> 
> ...


+1 but if it and I am not saying it will, but if it costs more than a new neck I would get a new neck. From www.canadianteleparts.com 250 finished in nitro and fretted ,9.5 1/4 sawn flamed maple they put fall away on their neck(finger board) as well.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

If you are going for a new neck, I always recommend MJW customs. They are on the net. He throws in a fret level and dress on all his necks for free, sells cheaper than the manufacturer, and sent mine as a "warantee replacement part" (no duty/taxes). Great guy to deal with!!!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> If you are going for a new neck, I always recommend MJW customs. They are on the net. He throws in a fret level and dress on all his necks for free, sells cheaper than the manufacturer, and sent mine as a "warantee replacement part" (no duty/taxes). Great guy to deal with!!!


Just curious how much it cost you landed?

I know you can buy a MM or similar for about $125, Warmoth and similar will cost you at least double, and of course you can pay more for a used Fender neck.

I'm just really glad I can do my own custom work - sure makes things easy when you want to change something, or make a new neck, you just do it yourself! :smile:

AJC


----------



## JonF (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback folks! I'm REALLY not worried about re-sale at all. I bought it for $900.00 used a few years ago... and don't think it's worth much more than that... I don't plan on ever selling it anyways.

I hear great things about Freddy at Niagara Falls. Does anyone know of anyone good in the Kitchener/Waterloo area?

Thanks!

- Jonathan


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

> Just curious how much it cost you landed?


I got an Allparts SMO-FAT neck with a set of tuners and it was right around $180 to my door.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> He already told you its a '57 Fender Reissue ... so why are we talking rosewood and binding?
> 
> What you are after, Jon, is simple, real simple. Dont let anyone complicate it.


No need to be testy. I said, "if your guitar as fret binding." 
I simply missed that it's a "strat".


PS. I have a '57 reissue with fret binding: a Les Paul Custom.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> If you are going for a new neck, I always recommend MJW customs. They are on the net. He throws in a fret level and dress on all his necks for free, sells cheaper than the manufacturer, and sent mine as a "warantee replacement part" (no duty/taxes). Great guy to deal with!!!


Maybe you could post a link . Please and thankyou. I cann't seem to see them. would like to check em out!


----------

